# iNtake MTL RTA



## Rob Fisher (20/11/20)

I couldn't find a thread for the new iNtake MTL RTA so here it is.


I ignored the tank right off the bat because it had the letters MTL in it and I don't do MTL at all. But then @KZOR said I should try it without an airflow plug so I grabbed one from @JurgensSt at Inkd Vapor. As always most efficient and it arrived this morning.

I gave it a good clean and then dried it off... most tanks don't need a clean but if I get one with machine oil still on it and vape it the rage is real.



The tank was really really tight and it took hot water to soften the o-rings etc before I could get it apart and that was annoying. 

I had to remove one wrap from my standard Aliens to make it fit. OMG, those reverse threaded tiny post screws are 8()&^JLHUByUOLKT&^*. I screwed up one alien with the stupid reverse threaded screws because the coil was so buggered by the time I got it in one of the legs had hot spots I couldn't get out.

At that stage, I was ready to launch the RTA into the gorge... but I sat back and played with Baby Choo for a few minutes and tried again with a new coil. This time I took it a lot slower and eventually got it in with no hot spots.

Wicked it up with Mavaton X and put it back together and filled it with Red Pill.

With the airflow plug out the airflow is a good RDL and usable by the RDL crowd. The airflow is nice and smooth and with the top airflow no leaking ever! I have the airflow ring fully open.

And the million-dollar question... How is the flavour? Really really good. @KZOR was spot on! Despite the stupid screws, I'm very happy with this purchase! I think this is a really good buy for the MTL and RDL boys and girls!

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## KZOR (20/11/20)

Despite the four cons i have for this tank i have to say that when the fiddling is done and the dust settles then it gives you more pleasure than some more expensive options.
Glad you found it favorable m8.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/20)

KZOR said:


> Despite the four cons i have for this tank i have to say that when the fiddling is done and the dust settles then it gives you more pleasure than some more expensive options.
> Glad you found it favorable m8.



100% @KZOR! I am enjoying the tank and it's a real win for the price as well! Off to refill the tank again now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (20/11/20)

It's just such a smashingly good little atty. 

Using some Panama with added nic in mine and it's really blissful to Vape on.

That it's affordable is an added bonus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (20/11/20)

It's a winner so far, as far as being too tight it just seems to be luck of the draw with most tanks as mine was not tight at all and for some reason quite often for no logical reason builds that require a bit of coil manipulation and become a chore quite often turn out to actually perform great. My first build luckily i didn't photo for my future review because talk about ugly yet the flavour is outstanding but then i have never been one of the you can't get good flavour from top airflow brigade! Not tried it without airflow plug as a RDL draw yet but i take it from your @Rob Fisher and @KZOR comments it's not a "Jack of all trades" but performs well so will defo be trying that out. It definitely has a few cons but none for me that effects it's performance!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (20/11/20)

M.Adhir said:


> It's just such a smashingly good little atty.
> 
> Using some Panama with added nic in mine and it's really blissful to Vape on.
> 
> ...


Looking good on the Mirage!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/20)

I have to say I am really enjoying the tank which is a huge surprise for me. The flavour is very close to my beloved OG Dvarw DL's albeit the airflow is a dash tighter but still good enough. Also, the fact that I can fill the tank so easily is another major win as well as no leaking. I think I'm gonna get another one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/20)

And I really get a kick out of using Zapper to pay for my vape gear on Inkd Vapor! Another order placed with @JurgensSt! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (20/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say I am really enjoying the tank which is a huge surprise for me. The flavour is very close to my beloved OG Dvarw DL's albeit the airflow is a dash tighter but still good enough. Also, the fact that I can fill the tank so easily is another major win as well as no leaking. I think I'm gonna get another one!


Are you still at 28w? as a MTL i am finding i have it just a few watts higher than usual but it then really shine's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (20/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I couldn't find a thread for the new iNtake MTL RTA so here it is.
> View attachment 214382
> 
> I ignored the tank right off the bat because it had the letters MTL in it and I don't do MTL at all. But then @KZOR said I should try it without an airflow plug so I grabbed one from @JurgensSt at Inkd Vapor. As always most efficient and it arrived this morning.
> ...



Once again thank you for the support Uncle Rob

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Are you still at 28w? as a MTL i am finding i have it just a few watts higher than usual but it then really shine's!



Yes, I am @Timwis. 28 watts with a 0.34Ω (One wrap less than normal to fit).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (20/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, I am @Timwis. 28 watts with a 0.34Ω (One wrap less than normal to fit).


Lol would an earthquake sway that 28w?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## klipdrifter (20/11/20)

Dammit, Silver/SS is out of stock

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Lol would an earthquake sway that 28w?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (20/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 214395


 I sense a disturbance in the force...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (20/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 214395


I missed the Quest chip is underpowered lol!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (20/11/20)

I'm always on the look out for a great MTL rta
Can anyone give a comparison with the Expromizer ?

I usually buy my rta's in SS, but @M.Adhir , that gunmetal looks outstanding.

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (20/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Looking good on the Mirage!



It took me over a year to find a gunmetal atty that I actually like to use on the Mirage!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (20/11/20)

ddk1979 said:


> I'm always on the look out for a great MTL rta
> Can anyone give a comparison with the Expromizer ?
> 
> I'm usually buy my rta's in SS, but @M.Adhir , that gunmetal looks outstanding.
> ...



I actually side by sided all four of these with the same juice in them about a week ago. 

Personal take between the Expro and the Intake MTL (bear in mind it was a first build in both so I might get a slaughtering here lol) :

I even recorded the sound of the draw to relisten and compare. 

Expro has no whistle but was gurgling. 
Intake has a slight whistle-but could just be because of the setup I went with.

Using the largest afc disk and the second tightest afc on the control ring. And the tip is more of of a DL tip than the expro.

The intake is slightly more 'windy' if I had to explain it. Bit of a whistle. But I'm finding the intake draw smoother and less noisy in terms of the gurgle sound

I wicked tight. And cotton is almost touching the deck.

I suppose it's first build in both so some tweaking is still needed.
I built and wicked blindly, didn't check any videos or anything. 

Look, I'm not big on mtl.
Only bought these atty's because I'm sitting with lots of mtl juice which I mixed during lockdown.

But if I had to compare and pick one to keep, it would be difficult based on my experience so far. Both are giving great flavour.
For me the intake is taking the win on flavour with Panama- but again this could be because I'm letting more air into the Intake.

Both attys were built with 24g ni80 at 0.45 ohms. 
Couldn't find my 26g fast enough and after many months I was actually excited to build and wick so used what was in front of me.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (20/11/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I actually side by sided all four of these with the same juice in them about a week ago.
> 
> Personal take between the Expro and the Intake MTL (bear in mind it was a first build in both so I might get a slaughtering here lol) :
> 
> ...


Yeah must be RDL or extremely loose MTL with the resistances and wattages you are at, but nothings set in stone! I find the Glaz mini the quietest of all the latest MTL RTA's what i do find with the Expro v Pioneer is although the Expro delivers superb flavour i find it drops off quicker than with the pioneer so needs re-wicking more often to keep the flavour top-notch!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Scouse45 (20/11/20)

KZOR said:


> Despite the four cons i have for this tank i have to say that when the fiddling is done and the dust settles then it gives you more pleasure than some more expensive options.
> Glad you found it favorable m8.


@KZOR what are your 4 cons I’m very intrigued

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (20/11/20)

Scouse45 said:


> what are your 4 cons I’m very intrigued



Now i am guaranteed a view when i post my review tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/20)

Interesting because the Ether RTA is also pretty good too!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Christos (20/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Interesting because the Ether RTA is also pretty good too!
> View attachment 214417


I’ve only heard good things about the ether and that is why I got one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (20/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Interesting because the Ether RTA is also pretty good too!
> View attachment 214417


Well it's a good looking atty. Looks like a muscle atty solid looks buff between the rest of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (20/11/20)

Christos said:


> I’ve only heard good things about the ether and that is why I got one



yeah. you ether like it or you dont

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/11/20)

After the excitement of finding another RTA with flavour and despite the issues of the stupid tiny revered post screws I got a couple more to play with. Want to experiment with coils and coil positions.

I never normally get anything other than stainless steel tanks but I got a gunmetal one for a change and it's a fail. The one post was loose and I can't work out how to tighten it... so that one is useless! 




I also got another SS one and that one was fine... and after hassling with putting a coil in yesterday, today was a lot easier. I used a Bearded Viking coil because I wasted a different resistance and the 2.5mm MTL Alien came out at 0.72Ω. Again air plugs taken out and airflow fully open. 

Popped it on the Vaporesso Gen Nano at 28 watts and once again really nice flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (21/11/20)

Drill a hole from the bottom to get to the screw. If it's gonna work don't know

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (23/11/20)

@Rob Fisher


Doesn't that lock/unlock mean the base can be taken apart? Did you try twisting it?.
Or isn't there something in the manual, if there is a manual?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/20)

Resistance said:


> @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 214684
> 
> Doesn't that lock/unlock mean the base can be taken apart? Did you try twisting it?.
> Or isn't there something in the manual, if there is a manual?



No, that lock and unlock is to remind you which way to screw the post screws out... I posted in the Augvape FB group and messaged Mike Vapes and neither replied so I will take it to the boathouse and use some big tools to see if I can remove the deck from the base... I think it's press-fitted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (23/11/20)

That screw tell me it should be able to come apart, but we know everything isn't that easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/20)

Resistance said:


> That screw tell me it should be able to come apart, but we know everything isn't that easy.



100% agree... but how is the question... I'm sure I will bugger it up completely when I take big tools to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (23/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% agree... but how is the question... I'm sure I will bugger it up completely when I take big tools to it.


Patience Skipper, you have two to play with so long. Rather wait for a response

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (23/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% agree... but how is the question... I'm sure I will bugger it up completely when I take big tools to it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (23/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% agree... but how is the question... I'm sure I will bugger it up completely when I take big tools to it.


Check if the positive pin can be removed. That might be the answer to taking it apart.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/20)

Resistance said:


> Check if the positive pin can be removed. That might be the answer to taking it apart.



That one also has a screw from the bottom by the looks of it...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/20)

My most efficient vendor spotted the thread and has contacted Augvape and a new one will be dispatched in the AM! I never complained to him and a new one is on the way already! Man O Man I love proactive and efficient vendors! @JurgensSt for President!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/11/20)

You could use your Dremel and cut a slot in the offending screw, and then tighten it from the top with a jewelers screwdriver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## adriaanh (3/12/20)

Www.inkdvapor.co.za
https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/tanks/mtl-tanks/intake-mtl-rta/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (14/12/20)

I have the same issue as @Rob Fisher with the deck being loose.

Bought my RTA from Vape Africa and requested an replacement but for some reason I think this is going to be a battle to get right... Let's hope I'm wrong!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/20)

klipdrifter said:


> I have the same issue as @Rob Fisher with the deck being loose.
> 
> Bought my RTA from Vape Africa and requested an replacement but for some reason I think this is going to be a battle to get right... Let's hope I'm wrong!



That's a bummer! Why will it be a battle?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## klipdrifter (14/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's a bummer! Why will it be a battle?


I don't know, they asking me a lot of questions like is the 510 pin tightened and did I maybe drop the RTA etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/20)

klipdrifter said:


> I don't know, they asking me a lot of questions like is the 510 pin tightened and did I maybe drop the RTA etc.



Keep us posted!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (14/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Keep us posted!


Well luckily it wasn't bad at all. They are sending me a new one, should arrive Wednesday. Also throwing in cotton and some coils to make up for the costs I have to undergo to send the faulty RTA back. I was wrong! No battle at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## klipdrifter (21/12/20)

Hello gents and ladies

I need assistance with this RTA please.

I am not getting the flavour like you are all talking about. Please share some builds where I can see your coil placement and wicking.

I am thinking to get more flavour out of this atty I need to get the coil lower and not higher like other atties... Am I correct in saying that?

Looking forward to hear from you all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (21/12/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Hello gents and ladies
> 
> I need assistance with this RTA please.
> 
> ...



I'm using a MTL fused Clapton 2.5mm I have my coil "belly down" and pretty close to the air insert.
Have the 1.4 insert in and first 3 holes (smallest) open.

Wicking I cut off at the edge of the wick hole.

Thinned out very slight on the ends. Kinda a dam method.

Getting really good flavour with fruit MTL 12mg liquids

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

